# Barneys Farm - Pineapple Chunk



## timmy84 (Mar 20, 2012)

After acquiring a bag of pineapple chunk I decided that I would have to grow this, the smoke was excellent, just what I was looking for. I looked around here for information on B.F pineapple chunk and there seemed to be a lot of negativity towards this strain. It would seem the information the breeder has stated seems almost false and in particular I have came across many posts complaining about long flowering times, in excess of 100 days and 250-300% stretch. However, despite this I decided to go ahead and buy some seeds as I want to smoke this again  I planted two seeds in 50 litre pots of coco and decided that I would SCROG this grow. I vegged for 3 months and when my screen was 50% full I decided to flip to 12/12. Now I have the long thin leaves, It is very nutrient sensitive and just generally looks sativa dom. No problems, however with only 50% of the screen full I eagerly awaited the horrendous 250%+ stretch.....

3 Weeks in and still no stretch. Great. I guess an under vegged screen is better than an over vegged one but after spending so long vegging these trees, its just a little disapointing that I haven't managed to fill my space.

If theres anyone out there who has grown pineapple chunk, Id be interested to know just when your plants started and stopped stretching. And what was the ideal e.c you had yours at. Mine seem to grow best at only 0.8!!! I just don't know wether I'm due a spurt or not

Cheers.


----------



## mike91sr (Mar 20, 2012)

timmy84 said:


> After acquiring a bag of pineapple chunk I decided that I would have to grow this, the smoke was excellent, just what I was looking for. I looked around here for information on B.F pineapple chunk and there seemed to be a lot of negativity towards this strain. It would seem the information the breeder has stated seems almost false and in particular I have came across many posts complaining about long flowering times, in excess of 100 days and 250-300% stretch. However, despite this I decided to go ahead and buy some seeds as I want to smoke this again  I planted two seeds in 50 litre pots of coco and decided that I would SCROG this grow. I vegged for 3 months and when my screen was 50% full I decided to flip to 12/12. Now I have the long thin leaves, It is very nutrient sensitive and just generally looks sativa dom. No problems, however with only 50% of the screen full I eagerly awaited the horrendous 250%+ stretch.....
> 
> 3 Weeks in and still no stretch. Great. I guess an under vegged screen is better than an over vegged one but after spending so long vegging these trees, its just a little disapointing that I haven't managed to fill my space.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the strain. I was set on PC for awhile, and was finally close to pulling the trigger, found the same thing. Almost no info, and all the negativity about multiple low-yielding, low potency phenos just scared me off. I went with Vanilla Kush instead, I really did wanna try out BF, some of their strains look great. 4/5 of them germ'd, all 4 are about a month old and happy as can be. Gonna be scroggin mine too. Keep us updated, do you have a journal?


----------



## Equinox911 (Mar 20, 2012)

I did three Pineapple chunk in soil and boy did she stretch, I topped before flowering and the still grew taller than the others I had growing.

I had one go hermie on me so keep a good look at them, I pulled the hermie at week three as it was 30% seeded.

The two that I finished went to 9 weeks and came down with the others, they could have gone 1-2 weeks longer.

The smoke was potent and the bud stunk so bad that I can't leave a joint in the car or it will stink it out (I need to keep it in a small air tight container)

I would like to see pictures if possible?

Cheers!


----------



## Anonymous Grower (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi

Similar situation to yourself. I normally work from cuttings but a recent house move seen me pack away all the kit and unfortunately start again. I was too impressed with the smoke and potency of pineapple chunk. A real hard hitter, with a very clear head, euphoric yet heavily stoned. Being a night time smoker, this was perfect. The potent skunky smell with a hint of fruit was what sold me. So without hesitation, after our house move was complete, barney's farm pineapple chunk seeds were on their way. 

There have been many times that I simply wanted to throw these plants away in the beginning. However, it was the thought of the final product that kept me going. So i took a chill pill  and decided I had to nail this strain. 

I'll just put out the information that I have learned about pineapple chunk.

My setup:

600W HPS cooltube
4x4 grow room
Plant Magic coco (70/30 mix clay pebbles)

Plant Magic nutrients: 
Hardwater A+B Grow - N 3.4% P 1.9% K 3.4%
Hardwater A+B Bloom - N 4.1% P 2.5% K 3.8%

52 Litre Plastic Tubs
3 Inches of hydroton/clay pebbles at the bottom. 
Run to waste.


This strain is not a heavy feeder. I too veg for long periods of time. I have slowly increased my e.c of the nutrient solution and have had her running at 1.5. Growth almost seemed to stop. I then flushed with ph balanced water and then watered with a solution of EC 0.70. Growth resumed. In the early days after germination, I suffered with leaf tip curl, the claw. Too much nitrogen. I back off the nutrients only for slight yellowing to occur. After several weeks i seemed to have dialed in to my grow and the result was an EC of 0.95-1.00. ph 5.8 (VEG) This practically runs on straight tap water for me as my water is very hard at EC 0.68 only adding 5ml of nutrient solution to 10 lires of water. Cheap 

For flower I shall push to around 1.6EC and go from there. Ill let you know.

Watering everyday also slowed growth. Signs of over watering never occurred, they were always very healthy but they just seemed to freeze in time and literally do nothing. Watering once a week, 10 litres each pot gives me vigourous and explosive growth. Excellent!!

My screen is 20" above my pots, I prefer long veg times and to grow twice a year with larger yields. However, at 16" all vertical growth seemed to stop, and heavy side branching was occurring. This plant was getting very bushy. I gave her another two weeks and she maybe grew an inch at best, It was the side branches that were taking off. I dropped the screen to 16" and gave her two more weeks and finally she was poking 2" inches above the screen. I decided to give her two more simply to fill the screen a little before flipping. It just wasnt happening. All growth was going on the stem, i mean, its huge. I had pistils all over these plants after around week 4. I finally flipped her to 12/12 around 10-12weeks.

I have had minimal stretch and my screen is so thick with leaves and shoots. Is this strain indica dominant? I would argue so purely because I've battled with sativas in the past. I would not dare veg a mostly sativa strain for any more than 2 weeks, id even be tempted to go 12/12 from seed straight into a screen.

Ill pop out get some pics, and I shall update. Maybe I will fall victim of this rumoured 250% stretch. I have left plenty of room and welcome it.


Thanks.


----------



## winstoner (Apr 20, 2012)

Those stalks are super chunky!


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like u already got ur answer and I'm all soil so I don't know about ec much
But my pc came out excellent. Wry stinky. Very tasty 
I harvested at about 9 weeks and it could have gone 2 maybe 3 more like it wanted to finish but just couldn't
The hairs on mine were more pink than orange but buds were the most dense of that whole grow
I got another freebie of It and I'm looking forward to it it did yield the least of all my plants but they were all 12/12 as a freebie experiment I think if u grew out a lot to find a mom and vegged a lil extra it could be nice like it ended up as the tallest Plant next to ones vegged a month 
Urs may not stretch? Bc mine stretched the whole time!(12/12 from seed)


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

ordered from attitude and got a pineapple chunk and well as others,lookin forward to it.i have an eye for hermies and picem off,very few seeds .


----------



## hydranthead (Apr 20, 2012)

I can attest to low nutrient requirements and my stretch was only around 50%. between two plants over 40 colas and have had three large branches that were propped up, completely snap. Awesome yield, awesome smell, great taste too. Cross your fingers and hope for the good pheno! definite couch lock indica. Wife is already complaining she needs a daytime smoke


----------



## kentuckyboy (Apr 20, 2012)

I just finished a freebie Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk and got about 2 1/2 ozs. You can check out my grow journal. It is a very stink strain to grow so be prepared. At least mine was. This is some top-shelf weed in my opinion without a doubt. All my friends that I have smoked it with has though so too. I have only grown it this 1 time though. I have read alot about PC here on RIU dissing PC, but not me. I really liked this strain and would try it again.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 20, 2012)

no tellin how much i'll get in my smart pots and canadian soil mix.


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 25, 2012)

Pineapple Chunk is an amazing smoke, you just have 2 pick the right Pheno type, if you have super soft hairy BIG buds, then it is the BAD loose budd pheno. the pheno that i run is Cheese Dom and smells like sour lemon cheese. its amazing and as ive said has nugs as hard or harder then most kush. and just as strong, very fuely. i have a cuple pics in my grow, and will have more 2 come, i only have 1 going but its 5 feet tall and 3 weeksish from harvest


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 25, 2012)

PS ive been running this strain pretty much since its been available in seed, but i only bought seeds once since i found the perfect cut in the 1st 2 seeds i popped 1 was trash 1 was a keeper. and i usualy Veg mine 2 a foot tall b4 the flip n they end up between 5-6 feet very tall, decent harvest, but it looks less then it is cause of the REDICULOUS leaf/Calyx ratio is unlike anything ive ever ran


----------



## boohoo85 (Nov 6, 2013)

goodro wilson said:


> Looks like u already got ur answer and I'm all soil so I don't know about ec much
> But my pc came out excellent. Wry stinky. Very tasty
> I harvested at about 9 weeks and it could have gone 2 maybe 3 more like it wanted to finish but just couldn't
> The hairs on mine were more pink than orange but buds were the most dense of that whole grow
> ...


how many oz did you get of each ..as i got mine in now? ..got 4 from barneys farm


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 6, 2013)

DirtyGloveLuv said:


> Pineapple Chunk is an amazing smoke, you just have 2 pick the right Pheno type, if you have super soft hairy BIG buds, then it is the BAD loose budd pheno. the pheno that i run is Cheese Dom and smells like sour lemon cheese. its amazing and as ive said has nugs as hard or harder then most kush. and just as strong, very fuely. i have a cuple pics in my grow, and will have more 2 come, i only have 1 going but its 5 feet tall and 3 weeksish from harvest


Same Pineapple Chunk experience here, the cheese pheno is sick and the smell is disgusting in a good way. Rock solid buds and finished in 9 1/2 weeks, Low stretch 50-60% after the flip but she was really stretchy as a seedling. I am keeping her for another round or two.


----------



## boohoo85 (Nov 7, 2013)

how many oz you lot pulling of 1 tree in a 10/12 week grow? just wondering coz i cant find a post of how mutch pineapple chunk is giving us?


----------



## alienbilly (Jan 3, 2014)

lol booboo85 there well ignorant as you like on this forum some times bud ..chin up ..and to your question ..it depends and your set up .light ect. what pots are you using space?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jan 3, 2014)

I yielded 76 grams In a 2 1/2 gallon pot in happy frog under a 600 watt HPS with a small amount of LST and about a month and a half veg from seed. This is specifically the Cheese pheno as it is the only one I have grown. I do not feel the LST helped my yield at all maybe even hurt it a little the plant was really short and sturdy already with great structure I think the LST just slowed it down.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2014)

Switched to flower at 4" now over 6' I hope she's worth the long flowering time


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 4, 2014)

3eyes said:


> Switched to flower at 4" now over 6' I hope she's worth the long flowering time


She's not.


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 4, 2014)

lmfao.... your gonna get nothing but negativity here. I suggest you stay away from this forum until your done with your grow. You don't want all the bad juju from others to rub off onto your ladies.


----------



## 3eyes (May 8, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> She's not.


Ended up wit 8 ounces of good gear so yea she was worth the wait


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Ended up wit 8 ounces of good gear so yea she was worth the wait


Some of us have standards.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 8, 2015)

3eyes said:


> Ended up wit 8 ounces of good gear so yea she was worth the wait


I'm glad you enjoyed what you harvested. I probably would have put it in the hash bin.


----------



## King Arthur (May 8, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed what you harvested. I probably would have put it in the hash bin.


Shit I would have put it in the Trash bin  , you sir are way more practical than I.

Actually I hate to throw stuff away but garbage is garbage.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 23, 2017)

King Arthur said:


> Shit I would have put it in the Trash bin  , you sir are way more practical than I.
> 
> Actually I hate to throw stuff away but garbage is garbage.


So why is it garbage?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 23, 2017)

So basically if we don't spend 20 or more on a seed it's crap? Is this what u are saying? What else is crap?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> So basically if we don't spend 20 or more on a seed it's crap? Is this what u are saying? What else is crap?


many RIU members who have grown out Barneys Farm gear have noted its lack of quality, it may take awhile but search through the older threads about that banks wares & you will see...other banks that really cop a slamming are Greenhouse seedbank & BC Bud Depot for the same reason Barneys wears it, its not about expensive seeds...its about the quality of the seeds...btw King Arthur has since been in Avalon & does not frequent RIU for long times now


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> many RIU members who have grown out Barneys Farm gear have noted its lack of quality, it may take awhile but search through the older threads about that banks wares & you will see...other banks that really cop a slamming are Greenhouse seedbank & BC Bud Depot for the same reason Barneys wears it, its not about expensive seeds...its about the quality of the seeds...btw King Arthur has since been in Avalon & does not frequent RIU for long times now


Thank you for replying. Since i have started growing, I have noticed that a lot of the strains and breeders aren't that good fire I'm used to. I finally invested in some Mephisto genetics and I can say that out of 10 plants so far, they are the best. I am about to pop some reserva privada gear, but even those are older breeders. So I am going to go to annanuki genetics to order some In House genetics Dreamweaver (US breeder) and some Stilton special from Mephisto. $150 for 10 seeds is a lot of money, but it becomes obvious when it's time to chop where your money went.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

It seems to me like the best are the most expensive? Can u point me to some decent breeders? I have a bunch I want to try but scared now bc they might not be good. Is humboldt good? I know world of Seeds sucks pretty hard. Blimburn? G13? Exotic? Royal queen? Pyramid? These are all mid shelf to me bc of the price I don't expect top shelf unless I pay the piper.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 24, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> It seems to me like the best are the most expensive? Can u point me to some decent breeders? I have a bunch I want to try but scared now bc they might not be good. Is humboldt good? I know world of Seeds sucks pretty hard. Blimburn? G13? Exotic? Royal queen? Pyramid? These are all mid shelf to me bc of the price I don't expect top shelf unless I pay the piper.


Price has nothing to do with it you can find fire in anywhere. I had a real fire cookies kush from barneys farm. Don't get caught up in hype. If you try humbolt try out their lost coast OG


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> It seems to me like the best are the most expensive? Can u point me to some decent breeders? I have a bunch I want to try but scared now bc they might not be good. Is humboldt good? I know world of Seeds sucks pretty hard. Blimburn? G13? Exotic? Royal queen? Pyramid? These are all mid shelf to me bc of the price I don't expect top shelf unless I pay the piper.


understandable with the myriad companies offering so many different types...but which ones are certain quality?
in the 'Seed & Strain Reviews' thread there are a good number of solid threads with people having great success with banks like; Archive, Dynasty, Exotic Genetix, SinCitySeeds, Bodhi, GageGreenGenetics, Cannaventure, Cannarado, Greenpointseeds, Mosca Negra, TGA, DNA, Karma Genetics, Hazeman Seeds, Mr Nice Seeds, Connoisseur Genetics, DVG, CSI Humboldt & others, in general i like to purchase types that are proven as is easily seen by reading the threads about the banks wares listed above but on occasion i like to experiment with an unknown & untested type but must be prepared it may not live up to expectations, not all banks listed above are expensive eg Hazeman Seeds & Mr Nice Auctions may find some very good priced types,
there are some expert growers here on RIU who only grow out the very best quality so i feel its wise to take note of their efforts & genuine advice on certain strain types...lifes too short for B grade gear


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah Man U got that right. I was wanting to also try some alien rift from ocean grown seeds...also gage green I've heard good things about. Hands down best autos are Mephisto. I'm going to get my next round American. Either Alien Rift og or Dreamweaver by In house genetics. Plus I can get it in 3 days. I just hate having to get 10 seeds of a strain I'm not sure of...


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

Is TH seeds good?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Is TH seeds good?


ive just grown out the THSeeds MK Ultra last season & pollen chucked her with Mosca C99 male...& she turned out really good gear!, but as far as other THSeeds stuff im not sure, years ago pollen chucked Burmese Kush & it was a flop? dunno maybe it was my mistake?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 24, 2017)

Barney's Farm sucks. Their germination rate is horrible. Both on Critical Kush and Cookies Kush. I will never ever buy another Barney's Farm seed!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

I decided to go with ocean grown genetics alien rift. Looks really good, is a newer strain, and has gotten some great reviews. No feminized but that's ok I hear they are better anyway!


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah it looks like I'm gonna have to start researching. What about British Columbia are they any good? I have an afghani dream and if it's garbage I'll pull it!!


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 24, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Thank you for replying. Since i have started growing, I have noticed that a lot of the strains and breeders aren't that good fire I'm used to. I finally invested in some Mephisto genetics and I can say that out of 10 plants so far, they are the best. I am about to pop some reserva privada gear, but even those are older breeders. So I am going to go to annanuki genetics to order some In House genetics Dreamweaver (US breeder) and some Stilton special from Mephisto. $150 for 10 seeds is a lot of money, but it becomes obvious when it's time to chop where your money went.


yea i agree and i use to be one the auto haters but mephisto gear is st8 fire..i just now started a stilton special and sour livers..i cant wait for the illuminatuo drop coming on the 30th this month


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

Kygiacomo said:


> yea i agree and i use to be one the auto haters but mephisto gear is st8 fire..i just now started a stilton special and sour livers..i cant wait for the illuminatuo drop coming on the 30th this month


Dude. I just pulled a sour liver and let me tell you.....best I've ever grown. Better than any photo, and it grows as big as a photo. It's potent as shit and omg I just am about to put an order in for the Stilton special too but instead of Dreamweaver I'm going to get Ocean Grown Seeds Jawa Pie....lumberjackseedsource is legit.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm so jealous u have to tell me how the Stilton turns out bc I won't be doing another auto run for awhile. I have 3 sour livers and I'll have 3 stiltons. I'll run it eventually I just want them since they are limited edish


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 24, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Dude. I just pulled a sour liver and let me tell you.....best I've ever grown. Better than any photo, and it grows as big as a photo. It's potent as shit and omg I just am about to put an order in for the Stilton special too but instead of Dreamweaver I'm going to get Ocean Grown Seeds Jawa Pie....lumberjackseedsource is legit.


lol ya bro im loving these autos..they are pure fire and ready in a flash..u gonna get in on the illuminatuo drop that comes the 30th of this month? i love that i can order from meph and the seeds be here in 3 days from time i place the order..good to know about the sour liver..im excited even more now! i want to try that 3 bear og as well. ya i know what u mean about them being limited..they was out of stock other day but now back in stock so as soon as i seen that i put my order in for some.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

How do I get in on the drop? I got these livers from the vault for doing a comparison grow. They sent me 5 for free. When I saw how much they were I shit. I wonder if the guys would do another for that one? I'm gonna go see if annanuki will have it or do I order it specifically from Mephisto? Aren't they in Spain? I'm in the US but they will still mail to me...for 3 it runs me $36 is it cheaper at the website? I want to try the deep blue c myself lol. what is the illuminatuo lineage?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh hell yeah man that sour liver I cut it at 10 weeks and it wasn't ready yet and it's still damn fire I was like really??? Is this for real?? So if I had let it go 12 weeks total I would have had some extreme fire.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jun 24, 2017)

This was the very top we got 2.5 ounces from a 3 gal pot using happy frog and koolblooms bud candy and snow storm.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 25, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Barney's Farm sucks. Their germination rate is horrible. Both on Critical Kush and Cookies Kush. I will never ever buy another Barney's Farm seed!


I didn't have any issue germinating cookies kush


----------



## A casual grower (Jul 12, 2018)

timmy84 said:


> After acquiring a bag of pineapple chunk I decided that I would have to grow this, the smoke was excellent, just what I was looking for. I looked around here for information on B.F pineapple chunk and there seemed to be a lot of negativity towards this strain. It would seem the information the breeder has stated seems almost false and in particular I have came across many posts complaining about long flowering times, in excess of 100 days and 250-300% stretch. However, despite this I decided to go ahead and buy some seeds as I want to smoke this again  I planted two seeds in 50 litre pots of coco and decided that I would SCROG this grow. I vegged for 3 months and when my screen was 50% full I decided to flip to 12/12. Now I have the long thin leaves, It is very nutrient sensitive and just generally looks sativa dom. No problems, however with only 50% of the screen full I eagerly awaited the horrendous 250%+ stretch.....
> 
> 3 Weeks in and still no stretch. Great. I guess an under vegged screen is better than an over vegged one but after spending so long vegging these trees, its just a little disapointing that I haven't managed to fill my space.
> 
> ...


I personally fucking hated the tangerine dream and pineapple chunk from barneys farm. 
The tangerine dream is bar none one of the worst runs i ever did. I didn't hit a horundos stretch, but, what i did get was 122 day flowering plant marketed as 11 weeks between 4 phenos (2/2 seemed to be the same phenos of the 4) all where not even close to finishing by 77 days of flowering. All trichomes where clear, all the hairs where long and white as can be with the buds still looking fresh into development. Nothing filled out, and the plant still feeding like crazy when I thought I would have been needing to flush, held back for obvious reasons. So i take it to a finishing point which didnt happen till day 120-124 on both phenos of the 4. And what did i get? The buds made blue dream look dank. Fat, lightly triched foxtailed, mild citrus smell lingering off all 4 phenos. 
Compaired to say my friends own cross of Casper OG x alien kush s1's he made grown side by side. They where not shit. Twice the flowering time for terps that couldn't hold a candle to a rookie/amature breeders s1 pollin chuck. 

As far as their pineapple chunk goes, i did see a 200% stretch between all 6 i ran of her. She was not a good girl in terms of managment. I give the bud a 7/10 and the terps while awkward where pleasant at times. I won't hate on it for apoerance or terps or potency. I will hate on it however for the lying flowering times aswell which didnt crop till day 98 of flowering!!! 
I'd share my old pics if i had them but i will from the bottom of my heart NEVER fuck with barneys farm again. 
Also, as a bonus fuck them. I orderd seeds straight from their site, orderd the PC and TD both one pack orders for 200 pounds. The fucks doubled my order (i only clicked one pack on each, there was no mistake) charged me 400 pounds for two extra packs i didn't want and refused to refund me on two packs. I wouldn't bitch if i thought I fucked up. I knew I didn't on everything. Fuck them, fuck their over priced genes, and fuck their lies on flowering times. 

Pic of some outdoor cookies and creme by exotics that turned out 5x better then my indoor run


----------



## wil2279 (Jul 26, 2018)

I grew pineapple chunk outside one year... I couldn't tell you much about the smoke because while everything else I grew that year finished in September and October... The pineapple chunk went well into november and ended up moulding in the damp cool weather. It finished about twice as tall as anything else I grew that year.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 26, 2018)

ya.. shits was underwhelming.. Its a strain for newbs.. I saw it on my first order and was like "pineapple.. chunk... sign me up!!" I think I still have a few.. maybe Ill throw them to the birds


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Pineapple chunk day 25 I got this as a cut from a friend about 4 months ago (this ain’t that cut) I couldn’t bring myself to stop growing it so I take a couple of clones before I throw my pineapples into flower... lovely smoke, super potent... made my head sweat instant...
Trying to find a pic of the chunk I harvested 3 weeks ago was a nice fat cola so frosty... this one is looking on track to be the same. I’m running 2 260w quantum board kits...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Pineapple chunk day 25 I got this as a cut from a friend about 4 months ago (this ain’t that cut) I couldn’t bring myself to stop growing it so I take a couple of clones before I throw my pineapples into flower... lovely smoke, super potent... made my head sweat instant...
> View attachment 4171641Trying to find a pic of the chunk I harvested 3 weeks ago was a nice fat cola so frosty... this one is looking on track to be the same. I’m running 2 260w quantum board kits...


----------

